# Can I use my dimmer stat on a heat mat?



## EmeraldSapphirez (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi there,

Just a quick question. I purchased a Habistat dimming thermostat a few weeks ago but have now found that I no longer need it for my set up as I have another one.

I was just thinking though, rather than having to sell the dimmer stat to buy a pulse stat or mat stat, would it be okay to use the dimmer stat with a heat mat? (Thinking of getting a Corn for my partner) - Or will the dimmer stat just turn off the mat if it goes over the required heat?

Feel free to bang me on the head if i'm being thick.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

a dimmer stat needs a minimum load of 40watts before it realises there's something connected to it.. So the heat mat will probably just keep getting hotter and hotter.


----------



## EmeraldSapphirez (Jan 13, 2009)

Okay, thank you for your reply. I'll just sell or swap my dimmer stat for a pulse/mat stat then.


----------

